# Photoshop 7 plugins auslagern/Zusatzordner



## Murcksi (29. März 2005)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
habe unter Photoshop 7 im Bereich "Voreinstellungen / Zusatzmodule / virtueller Speicher" eine Verknüpfung (Pfad) zu einem extra Ordner angelegt, in dem ich zusätzliche Filter installieren möchte. Dieser Pfad führt zu einem Ordner auf einer anderen Partition (D), Photoshop selbst liegt auf C. Da mein Ordner "Zusatzmodule" schon etwas gefüllt und kaum noch Platz auf der Partition C ist, wollte ich weitere Filter auslagern. Kann mir einer von Euch helfen, wie ich diesen "extra Ordner" in Photoshop sichtbar mache? und wie ich die Filter dort hinein installiere, damit Photoshop sie auch findet?
Danke im Voraus und Greetz!

Murcksi


----------



## Daddle (23. Juli 2005)

*Re: PS7 plugins auslagern/Zusatzordner -> PS CS Filter hinzufügen*

Habe ähnliches Problem:

Würde gern zusätzliche Filter in Photoshop CS (1) einbinden. Aber wenn ich das über "Virtueller Speicher\Zusatzmodule" mach, kommt beim Starten von Photoshop eine Fehlermeldung, was zur Folge hat, dass das Programm nicht mehr startet, bis ich den Ordner umbenenn - sprich ihn für Photoshop unauffindbar mach.

Würde mich über eine baldige Antwort freuen.

MfG Daddle


----------

